# Sheepskin numnahs - Bartl or LeMieux?



## Scarlett (6 June 2010)

I'm looking for a sheepskin lined numnah for my horse, but as none of my local saddlery shops have what I want I am having to buy unseen online so I thought I'd ask on here to see if anyone has used the two which seem to be the easiest to get hold of!

I need one that will suit a high withered TB and fit under a fairly forward cut Stubben VSS/GP Saddle, and possibly my jump saddle when it arrives. I know Numed do a specific forward cut one but it sits too forward under my GP and I'm not the biggest fan of the Numed stuff anyway, hence me looking at the two other brands...

So, any opinions anyone?


----------



## girlmoose (6 June 2010)

I've heard good things about LeMieux, but that is all I know about it, sorry I couldn't help more. But what I have heard about that make is all good!


----------



## Charlotte125 (6 June 2010)

I have a Bartl half sheepskin pad. Had it for years now and still looks good as new. Would definately get another one. x


----------



## FMM (6 June 2010)

Send a template to Courtlea numnahs andthey will do one cut accordingly, rolled edge or plain, whatever colour you want. Not cheap, but they do last forever.


----------



## PennyJ (6 June 2010)

I've got a Lemieux one on order at the moment, as recommended by my saddler.  I went to the tack shop for a feel of all the sheepskin half pads and was very impressed by the LeMieux one and its price.  Sadly they didn't have the right size in the right colour in stock.


----------



## hedge1 (6 June 2010)

have a lemieux one and a roma one, both are great.  the roma one was a lot cheaper than others out there, and is good quality -would get another one


----------



## martlin (6 June 2010)

I've got LeMieux half pad and a full GP one - they are fantastic quality and last really well.
The GP full one is relatively forward cut, but not to much, it fits under my GP and my jump saddle


----------



## sammiea (7 June 2010)

LeMieux ones are lovely, Ive just brought a GP one for my everyday saddle (although i brought wrong size so going to change it today  ) but it fits lovely under my Falcon Hawk Event


----------



## applecart14 (7 June 2010)

I bought two Le Mieux ones from the Equine Event last November. They were both seconds, so were very cheap. One was a black saddlecloth and was £20 with sheepskin missing from the front by the pommel and the other one was a white saddlecloth and had a bit of dirt on it where it has fallen on the shop floor (this came off and is now not visible).  I am delighted with both of them, and they are a very good idea.  However I wouldn't want to pay full wack £62 for them!


----------



## CBAnglo (7 June 2010)

I would pick Le Mieux over Bartl - I have both and found the Bartl one became quite hard after wasking and the quiting became a little stiff.  The LM one is still soft.

The Christ ones are really lovely as well.

I dont like the Roma ones as they are small pieces of sheepskin sewed together - I prefer a full hide one.  I like the cottage craft ones in terms of wearability and the sheepskin pile is quite thin so you can achieve a close contact.

Have loads of sheepskins as have to ride one of my horses in one!


----------



## Tempi (7 June 2010)

I have LeMieux dressage squares and jumping numnah with half sheepskin.  They are lovely and wash really well.


----------



## Amymay (7 June 2010)

I think they are equally as lovely - as are the Stephens ones.

However, being so thick I can't help but think they are going to compromise the fit of a well fitted saddle.  I know they did with mine (had a Stephens and Barl's) and sold them on.


----------



## Scarlett (7 June 2010)

Thank you everyone - I appreciate the replies.

AmyMay - The saddle has been fitted to the horse to be used with padding as horse is cold backed and, having only came out of racing last year, is still building muscle. We previously had a saddle that fitted him perfectly with a thin saddle cloth and he was uncomfortable in it - his back dipped, he wouldn't stand to be mounted, was rigid over his back etc - and since changing to his new saddle and a prolite he has been a different horse, however I'd rather have something that is all in one as I have had issues with the prolite and my fitter - who is very good and highly regarded - has suggested I get a sheepskin numnah and he will come out and 'tweak' the saddle again to fit with this. Horse is also undergoing regular physio to correct his 'issues' and physio has recommended a thicker saddle pad be used for now, though we are hoping once fit and muscled correctly we will be able to use a normal saddle cloth or polypad at the most. I am fully aware of how a sheepkin etc can alter saddle fit and would usually be the one trying to persuade someone to just have the saddle fitted correctly, however the horse in question has other ideas about what is correct for him and for now it looks like I am spending yet more of my hard earned cash...


----------

